# Can you see my mistake?



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

First, just let me post a pic of my project and tell me what you think before reading below at what happened. I've been looking at this too much and I can't think objectively.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Everywhere in the pic above that you see white, light gray or light green, it should be dark green. I mixed up my tencel and Louet's Sparkling Icicle. One takes acid dye well and the other dyes pastels. I think it's tencel that tends to be pastels and I mixed it in with my fiber blend to make this hat. I made the hat, washed it and green washed out, and washed out, and washed out. It looked so darn pretty before. Can you tell this is a dye mistake or does it look like it's meant to be this way? Uggg!!! I loved that green!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it looks fantastic the way it is!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Pearl


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I would never have guessed - I like the colours it is now.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I NEVER would have guessed that !! The hat is beautiful the way it is !! ...and thanks for the lesson , I didnt know that !


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I thought you were asking if we could see a mistake in _construction_...it never occurred to me to think of the colors as a mistake!! LOL

It looks pretty. Sometimes 'mistakes' are just as nice as 'deliberates'. **


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great to me!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

YAY! If you guys think it looks good, a non-fiberholic will surely not notice  Thank you!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretend it's a hat to be worn for 4th of July, it has patriotic colors now.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Hotzcats - Oh yeah, huh? I was making it for someone wanting a brightly colored hat in green, purple or blue, and red so I tossed all of the fiber up in the air and this is what I got. lol Loud and flashy is very popular in the rodeo crowds right now I'm finding. Its nice when I can sell enough extra fiber or projects to make a dent in the animal feed bill. I dyed some green tonight and had enough of the other colors to make it again


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I really like your hat and I think it looks fine the way it is. 

What was the brand of dye you were using? It's crazy that it washed out. But if it washed out of the cellulose (tensel) and the synthetic (sparkly stuff) it most likely was a dye that wasn't intended for one fibers. Acid dyes are odor protein fibers, thing anything that comes from an animal or bug. Cellulose fibers require a different dye process I believe but I'm not an expert on dyeing.

It was a good effort and whoever gets your hat will love it.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Jacquard acid dyes, which works beautifully on sparkling icicle but not so great on tencel for spruce, which was my mistake. I usually use MX dyes on tencel but got in a hurry and mixed things up. The tencel is still very usable for another project though. It's a beautiful sage. I'll still use my acid dyes in the future for tencel when I'm looking for pretty pastels and lighter colors, but for a nice, deep color, MX dyes.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

P.S. - I was dyeing again last night. I was a little clumsy and the skin around my nails is dyed purple. [prophead]


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I like purple. Get a red hat to go with and you'll be stylin'.

Did you dye parts of the hat green again?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll leave this hat just the way it is since everyone likes it. Its hard to see that it's good the way it is when all you can see is your own mistake. I'll pull it back out in a couple weeks and think its neato  I still need to make a red, blue/purple, green hat tho and I had enough extra fiber to make another except for green. I dyed some really nice columbia cross wool green last night to add to it. No green on my hands  lol It'll be fun to see how different the hat is with this wool added! Its poofy, lofty. The last one (pictured) had a little merino.

If anyone has this happen and they must fix it, I found dye pens at Joanns (didn't see details on which kind of dye) and also I could use some colored angelina icicle like fiber, thread a little through a needle, and follow the problemed stitches to add the color with sparkle.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I think the hat looks awesome!!!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Kasota - Thank you  Have you found any wheels for good deal yet? Are you working with a spindle?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I was also looking at the construction. LOL. I love it! And someone once told me, nobody knew how it was *supposed* to look except for you! The recipient will be none the wiser....and you meant for it to look that way, right?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

You should never look too close at my construction. lol


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, I DID find another wheel! Oh, yes, indeedy. I bought a Minstrel and she is on her way from Kentucky.  She is stained mahogany. I can't wait until she gets here....


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

How did I miss that? It's only 3 pages worth of a thread all about it and I've been missing it. DOHHHHHHH! :smack


----------

